# Canon 50D display issues



## Grahamap (Dec 1, 2013)

First time poster so go easy on me.....lol.

OK....upon turning on the camera, I usually get an information screen on the back LCD. I turned it on yesterday and nothing. When I take a photo, it displays fine as well as when I use the other buttons to change settings. The camera itself works fine, just want to be able to see my settings again upon start up.

Please help!!:banghead:

Drew


----------



## KmH (Dec 1, 2013)

See page 132 of the 50D instruction manual on how to change the rear LCD to the Shooting Information Display.

If you no longer have the manual, you can download it here. - http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/1/0300001591/02/eos50d-h2-en.pdf


----------



## Grahamap (Dec 1, 2013)

KmH said:


> See page 132 of the 50D instruction manual



I looked this up and it still doesn't show how to get that to come back on. The screen is just black until I take a picture. I want it to show my settings as it has done in the past. Not sure what I did to change it......it just did it when I turned it on.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 1, 2013)

Grahamap said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > See page 132 of the 50D instruction manual
> ...



Well, not a canon owner, but from what I understand if you go into the menu and select Clear Settings (should be the third to the last menu under Menu), then select Clear all Camera Settings, then Select Ok it should restore you to factory defaults.


----------



## Grahamap (Dec 3, 2013)

OK.....nothing in the manual gave me any help. I did find the solution on another site though. If you press "info" twice, it brings up the info screen upon start up and in between shots. I can now toggle it on and off if it's dark which always bothered me but I like it on there every other time of day. Anyways, thanks for the help. I will be on this site quite often!!

Drew


----------



## KmH (Dec 3, 2013)

Grahamap said:


> OK.....nothing in the manual gave me any help. I did find the solution on another site though. If you press "info" twice, it brings up the info screen upon start up and in between shots. I can now toggle it on and off if it's dark which always bothered me but I like it on there every other time of day. Anyways, thanks for the help. I will be on this site quite often!!
> 
> Drew


That (toggle the info button) is on page 188 of the user's manual.
I found that by looking at page 17, which shows the back of the camera and lists all the pages in the manual associated with each button.

Canon user's manuals are not very user friendly.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 3, 2013)

There cameras are very user friendly though


----------

